# Ignore Add Extra Time On Back_To_Back Programs



## Jack 21 (Apr 21, 2009)

On Season Passes that have Extra time added to them, if the program is on the same channel and runs back to back (as in the NFL), the added time should be ignore on the first program as this either uses the second tuner for the second game or fails to record it because the second tuner is already in use.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would like this feature, too.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Me too. Not having that feature really messes up marathons of a show. It keeps switching tuners and sometimes will cancel a lower rated show. If it could recognize that two overlapping recordings are on the same channel and just keep recording on the same tuner, there would be fewer conflicts.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

That is good suggestion, I like this, I could use this feature since it happens to me in once a while.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

+1 

Good idea. I currently have to watch for conflicts and clipping due to padding so if we can do this automatically, it would be a little less housekeeping to be done manually.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

Great idea - I'm surprised it hasn't been suggested before


----------



## Jack 21 (Apr 21, 2009)

the code should be a rather simple IF/Then statement when the code checks for conflicts when scheduling. I'm new in the Tivo community, how do we get someone to pay attention? I have tried emailing Tivo.com for two years, no response.


----------

